# tabby and black cats need new home!



## atrixblue (Nov 6, 2009)

hello all,

unfortunatly without success have to rehome two cats ive fostered.

Tabby cat is about 9 months old little LILLY, she was taken in by me when my sis in law had to move to a private landlord who would not accept cats or dogs as he's allergic and intends on moving into the property in around 12 -18 months. she is un nutuered unfortunately but has had both injections as informed by sis inlaw. verry offectionate loves a cuddle and being picked up, used to kids.

cleo, is a black long furr, she is neutered and chipped, she has got issues with life, she came to me when a sis in law rescued her from horrid uncaring people, she was kicked, thrown, beaten, and locked in a shed with no water or food, she was never let in the house and had to fend for herself she became distraught, licking and tearing at her furr on her underside and her backs of legs, wich is now a comfort issue, she does not like children much will tollerate children but does scram if picked up usually will just dodge them. its taken me over a year to develop her trust in humans patience is the key with her to settle in any home, she is used to other cats. she has a long bushey tale in wich she like to burry her head in to sleep. a quiet houshold will be best suited to little cleo with someone who can have allot of patience, she is an escape artist, she likes to be outdoors, hence the chip cleo is of around 2 years old.

i am a massive cat lover, but i have unfortunatly had to stop fostering due to health, i havent been able to keep up and now the cats are starting to take the effect, its not fair on them and breaks my heart that i can no longer do it, if there anyone absolutly any one out there who will be able to help i will be greatfull. in the south wales valleys.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

If you say where you are located it would help people, good luck with homing them


----------



## Jojolou (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are you located ? Are you looking for the cats to be rehomed tohther or sepreate ??


----------



## atrixblue (Nov 6, 2009)

i'm located in caerphilly area, 20mins from cardiff, 40 mins from swansea.

can be rehomed together or seperate they are used to each and play but not full on snuggly sleep together if you know what i mean so not that close.


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

i hope they find homes soon. it might help if you post pictures of them. good luck. 
amy


----------

